# Basement Floor Coatings



## Vermillion (Sep 23, 2008)

What do most people do with their basement floors? I'm trying decide on whether I should leave it as is (bare cement) or put some kind of coating on it. I don't want to spend a lot of the basement floor, as I've already put a good amount of money into epoxing my garage.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 23, 2008)

Mine garage floor is bare, no problems yet.  can't imagine why a basement would be worse.

--Bushytails


----------



## mystery (Sep 26, 2008)

You could cover it with plastic for cheap


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 28, 2008)

If you seal it, it is a lot easier to sweep and clean. You don't have to put color in it, just a clear will do.


----------



## SporNAK (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been wondering what to do with my basement as well. Is there a clear coating out there that is cheap, yet gets the job done? In other words, I don't want to have to come back in a year or 2 and re-do it.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 2, 2008)

Big box stores should have it or go to industrial coating suppliers. I used General paints (do  not recall the name).


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Oct 8, 2008)

yes,  There is a 'clear' epoxy coating you can use for your basement floor but is not a $$ saver.

You can use a concrete sealer like (I hate using this brand) Thompson's water seal.  I would recommend ANY other brand besides Thompson's.

Great Idea to get the benefits and save a buck.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Oct 26, 2008)

Being that it is a basement you floor probably has a high vapor emissions rate. All epoxy flooring systems would fail without a vapor mitigation primer. 

The other choice would be a stain and breathable urethane sealer. If you slab isn't a good candidate for staining you would need to do an overlay.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Nov 5, 2008)

GarageandBeyond said:


> Being that it is a basement you floor probably has a high vapor emissions rate. All epoxy flooring systems would fail without a vapor mitigation primer.



We have used a Moisture (vapor) barrier primer that will hold back 15 psi of hydroponic pressure.  This is VERY effective for most floor applications.  UNLESS you have a 'spring' of water pressure coming up from under side of the slab you should not have any problems installing your floor.


----------



## aaroni (Jun 22, 2009)

If basement floor waterproofing wasn't overlooked on such a regular basis, then there wouldn't be as many problems with seepage and flooding when it was finished. A basement can be so much more than just a convenient place for storing junk! Now, people realize the potential of this space for something much more such as extra living space, family rooms and bedrooms.

Water situation was not encountered in the beginning by homeowners, but it later appeared because sub-floor and sub-surface drains clogged with mud.


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 14, 2009)

Another option may be an acid stain with a breathable acrylic sealer. If the concrete is in poor shape you can overlay it, then color and seal it as you wish.
Any look can be achieved.


----------



## imported_jhutch (Nov 1, 2009)

If you're looking for an inexpensive clear, we've had good results with Sherwin Williams H&C CHATTAHOOCHEE SEALER.  It gives a semi-gloss appearance and is inexpensive.

Works well for cleaning and a wet-look.  Doesn't do much for moisture or traffic.


----------



## andeehunt (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the most popular flooring for basements is concrete.  You might be thinking oh no, not that horrible stuff!  OK, so concrete does have a pretty bad reputation in terms of looking horrible.  But thats only because factories and warehouses use it and they dont tend to put much care into laying it. Actually, the treatments that can be carried out on concrete flooring will make your basement look a million dollars.  Some people think that it is on par with the likes of marble.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Before anyone does anything to a concrete floor they should tape a 2'x2 'piece of plastic to the floor for 24 -48 hours, lift it off and see if there is any moisture.


----------



## Ross1 (May 25, 2010)

I used concrete stain in part of my basement.  Got it at Lowes, simple and quick.  I did it when the home was new so not much clean up.  I used two colors and than a sealer. I covered about 1,000 sq feet for maybe $150 or less.  After cleaning and drying it took me and my wife about an hour or two including clean up.  Looks really good.


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Jun 22, 2010)

Make sure you test for moisture in several places around the basement prior to coating.  You could be opening a can of worms.

2' x 2' piece of visqueen, duct taped down tightly around the edges. 
Leave for 24 Hours, look for moisture.

-Scotty


----------



## tectonicfloors (Dec 15, 2011)

I also want to know the same about Floor Coatings. If you know, please share. Thanks.


----------

